

Sublime Text: My workflow and useful resources - skippednote
http://skippednote.com/post/sublime-text-my-workflow-and-useful-resources

======
kine
Soda + Tomorrow theme is money. You also just helped me figure out why my
sidebar was white after switching to a MBP. Soda with the fix!

~~~
skippednote
Glad it was helpful.

